# Shoutout to an OG vagabond and tough motherfucking adventurer



## The Hiker (May 5, 2019)

Last summer I was practicing hand drill (primitive friction fire for you lubbers) while we were doin a yard sale and an old guy came over, asked me what I was doing and introduced hisself - Greg May, former teacher of the WSU wilderness survival program. I saw him around the rest of the summer, we'd talk shop and he'd give me tips and ideas of what to practice or build. Fast forward to now, I just started working contracting with him for the summer and I'm realizing how fuckin cool this dude is - he rode from mexico to washington on a horse with just a knife, lighter, blanket and gun for 6 months, scuba dived all over the world finding shipwrecks, built his own wooden boat in the Philippines, and lots of other crazy stories.

He wrote a book about the horse trip - "Between Pricked Ears". I super duper recommend it cause its great writing and stories, with lots of old tricks for traveling and makin your way. This awesome mentor of mine would make y'all think of Chris McCandless if Chris had lived to old age.


----------



## Koala (May 5, 2019)

Wow, epic! What a cool Dude! I'll check out that book.

And good to hear an update from you, Colin!


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 5, 2019)

feral wanderer said:


> Last summer I was practicing hand drill (primitive friction fire for you lubbers) while we were doin a yard sale and an old guy came over, asked me what I was doing and introduced hisself - Greg May, former teacher of the WSU wilderness survival program. I saw him around the rest of the summer, we'd talk shop and he'd give me tips and ideas of what to practice or build. Fast forward to now, I just started working contracting with him for the summer and I'm realizing how fuckin cool this dude is - he rode from mexico to washington on a horse with just a knife, lighter, blanket and gun for 6 months, scuba dived all over the world finding shipwrecks, built his own wooden boat in the Philippines, and lots of other crazy stories.
> 
> He wrote a book about the horse trip - "Between Pricked Ears". I super duper recommend it cause its great writing and stories, with lots of old tricks for traveling and makin your way. This awesome mentor of mine would make y'all think of Chris McCandless if Chris had lived to old age.


So he’s a member here?


----------



## The Hiker (May 5, 2019)

No hes not much into the internet but Ill tell him about this site and see if he checks it out


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 5, 2019)

feral wanderer said:


> No hes not much into the internet but Ill tell him about this site and see if he checks it out



Just wondering, cause how can you shout out to a guy that is never here? Maybe go back and shout in his ear?


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 6, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> Just wondering, cause how can you shout out to a guy that is never here? Maybe go back and shout in his ear?


 Maybe his "shout out" was to share his rather cool experience with an OG Vagabond, with the only place he thought might give a shit? Maybe by posting his "shout out" was to give recognition to this man, his book and share it with a community that is highly likely to read the fuck out of his book and thoroughly enjoy it? Also I believe, by the sounds of it, hes likley given praise in person.


----------

